# Why?!



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

Why doesn't my signature show up?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

You have to be a paid member.


----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

oww thats crap  thanks anywayz


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You must be a Paid member to recieve any Graphics..


----------

